

Dear India, Show Some Spine: Take Hong Kong for Example - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/india-hong-kong-snowden-297/

======
michaelpinto
So India should take orders from Beijing?

China Said to Have Made Call to Let Leaker Depart
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/24/world/asia/china-said-
to-h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/24/world/asia/china-said-to-have-made-
call-to-let-leaker-depart.html)

~~~
jayadevan
India, which claims to be a democracy, must bat for free speech, privacy and
expression. It is funny that China, often branded as an autocratic country,
for whatever reasons, is doing it.

~~~
wutbrodo
India is ranked 140th/179 in the Press Freedom Index, there are cases of
academics being arrested due to sociological theories that offend people,
there are consistently cases in which people are arrested for social media
statuses that are benign but that are minorly negative towards someone in
power (and even arrests for 'liking' statuses!).

Pretty much every one of those cases is far less defensible than an indictment
of Snowden would be (i.e. there is literally no ethical ground to stand on in
any democratic society in these cases, whereas one can conceive of a
reasonable devil's advocate argument for Snowden's case). India's recent
record on free speech is pretty abysmal, unfortunately. It's a nice thought,
but I don't see why they would go out of their way and stick their neck out
diplomatically to protect it in Snowden's case.

Immediate edit of a typo: "less defensible" \--> "more defensible"

------
apalmer
The statement said Hong Kong had informed the U.S. of Snowden's departure. It
added that it wanted more information about alleged hacking of computer
systems in Hong Kong by U.S. government agencies which Snowden had revealed.

\--right now snowden is looking like a pimp

